# Disposición de cables en ficha UTP según norma T-568



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2009)

Disposición de cables dentro de la ficha UTP para conexión PC-PC o PC Router

*Forma de separar los conductores para colocar en la ficha*








*Disposición de los colores en el alojamiento de la Ficha*







*Otro ejemplo de conexión "Cruzada"*







*Otro ejemplo de conexión "Directa"*


----------



## Luis1342 (Ago 14, 2009)

Gracias por el tutorial master Fogonazo,de verdad de gran utilidad,a aprovecharlo!....ya que todo apunta al wireless y no dudo que en unos años ya vaya a ser un estandar  
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2013)

Algo mas de información sobre el cableado de la RED











*Un ejemplo (Donación de la concertista de Oboe del Foro)*




​


----------



## Nepper (Feb 26, 2013)

Importancia de seguir la norma (por experiencia)

Para Transmisión de datos de 1MB/s, 10MB/S y 100MB/s solo se necesitan 4 cables, el 1, 2, 3 y 6
Cuando se conecta de Router a router/PC, la conexión debe ser RECTO.
A distancias menores a 10 metros, se puede conectar cualquier color en cualquier pin (mientras este orden sea exactamente el mismo en ambos lados)
Superando la distancia de los 10 metros, es necesario que el pin 1 y 2 se encuentren en el mismo par trensado y el 3 y 6 en el mismo par trensado por propiedades electromagnéticas generado en las comunicaciónes de alta frecuencia.

Sin duda, siempre es recomendado mantener la norma.

*Problema de conexión:*
El efecto negativo al no mantener los canales de RX y TX en el mismo par se traduce directamente en error de comunicación.
El led verde del puerto ethernet se encenderá, luego se encenderá el led naranja e inmediatamente se apagaran ambos (ya que no logró verificar la conexión). La PC mostrará "Habilitado" y "Desconectado" constantemente.


----------



## rascueso (Feb 26, 2013)

le sumo algo....

en los POE Power over Ethernet

4 y 5 (blanco/azul y azul) se usan para el negativo
7 y 8 (blanco marron y marron) se usan para positivo.

saludos


----------



## sp_27 (Feb 26, 2013)

Gracias a ambos ^_^

 Algo que olvidé mencionar, la chaqueta exterior del cable debe en lo posible ser pisada por la base del conector, así se ajusta mejor y y se evita que los cables se rompan, dejen que haga una imagen



todos saben que los cables deben ser cortados para que queden derechitos



Pero no toman en cuenta la cubierta exterior, como en este caso




debe quedar algo así


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 27, 2013)

sp_27 dijo:


> Algo que olvidé mencionar, la chaqueta exterior del cable debe en lo posible ser pisada por la base del conector, así se ajusta mejor y y se evita que los cables se rompan, dejen que haga una imagen. . . .



Agrego.
Aprovechando que las fichas son en general transparentes, se puede verificar que los alambres se inserten bien dentro de los terminales mirando la ficha lateralmente "Antes" de ser crimpeada, luego será "Tarde"  

¿ Por que lateralmente ?, porque si se mira desde arriba, la imagen puede ser engañosa.


----------



## Kebra (May 25, 2013)

Solo quería agregar que en cableado estructurado, el par azul es para teléfono y el marrón es de back-up. Lo de la vaina externa es muy cierto, si los pares están destrenzados mas de 15 mm, ya hay pérdida de señal.


----------

